# Customs



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent a used TV to G/friend 5 November 15 never arrived. so put in a search here in OZ told to day if is in Customs...Trying to work out how we are suppose to know they have it if no one tells you????????????????????


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Glen48 said:


> Sent a used TV to G/friend 5 November 15 never arrived. so put in a search here in OZ told to day if is in Customs...Trying to work out how we are suppose to know they have it if no one tells you????????????????????


What company did you use to ship it? If you used LBC there is a tracking number that you can go to there website and track it.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

If in fact the package is in Manila, customs has been averaging about 2-3 weeks just to clear packages that don't owe taxes. I'd imagine it's even worse for those that do owe. (Subic has been about a week to clear customs for Balikbayan Boxes lately)

There is a chance that if customs does in fact have it but have not been able to clear it as there are seventeen ship full of goods that they haven't checked yet.

If you do owe, you can be sure that they'll contact you.

Just a hunch but that's what I'm thinking. Good luck Glen.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

When with Aussie Post rang them to complain they found it in Customs.....some how we are suppose to know it was there with out them sending any notice to us,,,110% Fillo logic,


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Glen48 said:


> Sent a used TV to G/friend 5 November 15 never arrived. so put in a search here in OZ told to day if is in Customs...Trying to work out how we are suppose to know they have it if no one tells you????????????????????


If she don't receive it, New LED TVs are available at CDR King for as low as 3K Pesos. (NO Shipping/Customs Fess). Click here CDR KING

Customs maintains this Balikbayan Box database. Otherwise you are likely stuck with the tracking number of who shipped it for you to know where it is.
Tracking List - BOC Balikbayan Box


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes never sending any thing again..Ph Customs say the tracking number is not correct.. as we did not get any notification fro, Customs I assumes it did not go on record.
See those CDR are NTSC?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> Yes never sending any thing again..Ph Customs say the tracking number is not correct.. as we did not get any notification fro, Customs I assumes it did not go on record.
> See those CDR are NTSC?


Philippines is NTSC


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Glen48 said:


> Yes never sending any thing again..Ph Customs say the tracking number is not correct.. as we did not get any notification fro, Customs I assumes it did not go on record.
> See those CDR are NTSC?


Glen the company you used to ship it is who would be able to track it . 
I regularly send boxes using LBC. Every box has always made it without any issues. I've mailed as many as 7 boxes at once. And have also sent two 55in. Tvs.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rogdas said:


> Glen the company you used to ship it is who would be able to track it .
> I regularly send boxes using LBC. Every box has always made it without any issues. I've mailed as many as 7 boxes at once. And have also sent two 55in. Tvs.


But did you declare the contents as being TV. They could be waiting for their customs duty/bribes.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aussie Post have given me the time and date it arrived at customs ..But Fillo Custom deny it ever arrived,,dont know if we can complain to any one???
Heard nothing from Customs


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> Aussie Post have given me the time and date it arrived at customs ..But Fillo Custom deny it ever arrived,,don't know if we can complain to any one???
> Heard nothing from Customs


Sure hope it turns up Glen. Was thinking though; you said it is a used TV. If you trust the family with the cash, they can get a new (even flat screen) TV for very little over here.

We finally gave up on the older type TV and went to a flat screen almost 2 years ago. Amazing too as we can see a noticeable drop in the power bill using it.



Jet Lag


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary D said:


> But did you declare the contents as being TV. They could be waiting for their customs duty/bribes.


Yes I did. They where both brand new in there original box.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

My wife has shipped about two dozen flat screen tv's over the past year and there hasn't been a problem with customs using LBC. In fact, the old tube type televisions are no longer allowed with a balikbayan service.

Maybe the customs guys working with Phil Post or whoever delivers the parcel works differently than the ones for the freight forwarders.

Either way, good luck Glen.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I upgrades mine after 18mths did not need it so decided to she to G/friend I put it in the box the new tv came in ..should not have included remote.. anyway Aussie post have confirmed it was delivered to customs and they deny knowing any thing about it.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Over the past 10 years I have shipped over 20 boxes without any problems. I was told recently by LBC in the USA that if I ship a lot of one item (I think 10 or 12) it does bring up a flag that it could be for retail sale and could be tax. Recently I was warned no electric items because of the import tax.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If the rules were fully applied the BB business would disappear overnight. By the rules you can only ship two boxes per year and the tax free allowance is $500.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine was in a TV box ..some crook saw it and took it home,,Case closed... In country with out a police force or legal system all is lost.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> Mine was in a TV box ..some crook saw it and took it home,,Case closed... In country with out a police force or legal system all is lost.


Crook, is that like customs official.


----------

